# My biggest Grouper so far this year!



## Capt. Delynn

Had the day off so the family and I decided we all needed to go fishing. The crew was myself, the love of my life Connie Jo, my two wonderful sisters( Renee and Angie), the best brother in law I could have(Carter), and my nephew Kais who has turned into one fine captain at 16. We all met at Daybreak about 6 am and headed out in Carters 31 Cape Horn. Man I love that boat. We got a few baits in the pass and headed out in a bit of a sloppy sea. My sisters turn green pretty easy so we decided not to head to far offshore. Good call, because the first stop had both of them turning a little pinkisk. The seas never really got bad but never got smooth either. Connie Jo has not been in a long time because I worked everyday during snapper season, so she had blood in her eyes. She never put a rod down all day. She fished her little heart out. Her and Renee put a whoppin on the scamps and gags today. Both caught some nice scamps and even a couple really nice gags. My sister angie loves to catch King Macks on a spinning rod and thats just what she did today. She never dropped a bait down. She caught kings until she was tired then caught some sun the rest of the day. Carter and Kais pittled with this and that all day. I fished a steel dome today that I know has grouper on it but the big sows get thick on it too. Well we could not get pass the snapper to get any grouper. Even got a few really nice snapper that Flipper enjoyed for lunch. Dang Flipper So we headed to a few more places. We needed 3 more grouper to have our limit when Kais hooks a good one. The fight was on. He did a great job and won the fight. His biggest gag to date. We got 2 more grouper and headed in. What a fun day with family! Man life is good. I spent the entire day with the people I love the most. This is what fishing and living is all about. Good luck all and God Bless. Enjoy the pictures. Sorry Guys, I have told a lie and been corrected. Its my biggest Gag, not biggest grouper. Sorry honest mistake, I forgot about a warsaw we caught earlier in the year.

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn

*More Pics.*

Just a couple more.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Now that's pretty. Awesoeme. Wish I could do that. Congratulations.


----------



## JD7.62

Dayum, thats what I call a good day.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Those scamps are MONSTERS!


----------



## J rod

Is the big one a warsaw??


----------



## hjorgan

And another.... dayum..


----------



## Dynamic

J rod said:


> Is the big one a warsaw??


No dude!! That's James!! A stud gag man!!....What'd that slob weigh??


----------



## BigSlick

Daaaanng. That's a dream day of fishing for me


----------



## naclh2oDave

Dayam SON! LET'S GO DIVIN'!


----------



## Telum Pisces

naclh2oDave said:


> Dayam SON! LET'S GO DIVIN'!


Can you imagine trying to sink a shaft into that big boy. I sure can!!!!


----------



## Salty Daze

J rod said:


> Is the big one a warsaw??


they are all big! awesome day fishing. I wish I could put my family on fish like that. I have the snapper down, who doesn't. But grouper is my next task to learn how to do. I can't wait to see my wife and kids fight fish like that.


----------



## lobsterman

Fantastic haul overall. Awesome Gag too.


----------



## bigrick

Those are some huge scamp, making me hungry.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Incredible! How much did that gag weigh?


----------



## Matt09

studddddddd gag


----------



## cobe killer

dang that's an awesome gag delynn!! sure does have a huge head for the body.thats some nice scamps too. good job,man.


----------



## flounderslayerman

It's James alright.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Thanks Everyone. Yea, it a Gag. He was all head. I wish his body would have been filled out, but he was very skinny. Giant head and no body. Maybe he was old and sick and thats why we caught him, who knows. I'll take them anyway I can get them. He weighted 54.8 pounds at Daybreak. A trophy now a days in my book. Kais, my 16 year old nephew caught him and is his biggest so far. He has caught a bunch over 40 lbs put this is his first over 50. He had the Al state record Speckled hind for years. He caught it when he was 9 or 10 years old but recently lost it. So this one made him feel like he is King again. I'm very proud of him, he is a very good fisherman. Way to go Kais, Congrates man you deserve it.


----------



## Duke

*Great Catch!!*

Congrats on a great catch. AND what a grouper!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Wow, very nice fish! all of them!:thumbsup:


----------



## jplvr

Wow. That's what I EXPECT to tug on when we get to fish again.


----------



## ryanbr

By the way, What is not too far offshore? Or is your not too far and my not too far two different things?


----------



## Okuma

Now throw those numbers out so everybody can enjoy the catch!


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Not that far for me is 24 miles. There are plenty of places to fish closer than that, but that is where we where sunday. Sorry but I can not put my numbers out there, its how I pay the bills. Its only taken me 23 years of watching a bottom machine all day to get them. I better hold on to them for awhile longer.  Good luck everyone, I hope you catch one way bigger than that one.


----------



## dailysaw

Awesome about sums it up!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Incredible. One of these days, I hope to have 1/100 of the addresses you have.


----------



## iceman28o1

nice catch


----------



## jspooney

I agree with Dave. Call Bill and let's go dive some of that. Nice haul. Bow season starts soon so we better do it this month.


----------



## Ozeanjager

Good lord , how deep what ya catcheem on was it live bottom? I am not even gonna ask for coordinates cause there's no fish left there anyway.


----------



## grey ghost

Hey Capt Delynn, awsome report, obviously you are down pat on the grouper catching!! Can ya tell me your set up for them-- carolina rig,? knocker rig,? long leader,? heavey weight?? help a brother out?? LOL !! GG


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Hey Guys, I'll always do my best to help a fellow fisherman out. I have two main set ups. My light rods are penn 4/0 with 100lb braid and 80 top shot, 12 to 16 oz sinker, 250lb barrel swivel, then to a 7' 80lb mono leader, 11 or 12/0 mustad circle hook. My Heavy rods are Penn 6/0 with 150 to 200lb braid with 100lb top shot, 20 oz sinker, 7' 100lb leader with a 13/0 mustad circle hook. Thats it, simple little rig. Keep it simple, the fish are not very smart! We were in 160' of water fishing a little wreck i have. Not sure why he was there, but he was. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deckhand Deputy

Hey Capt. Just opened my profile. I've been working way too much. Ready to get out there and and do some diggin of my own....


----------



## Gadan

Great job Capt. Looks like a great day enjoying family and a little fishing too. Save some for next week we are ready to tug on some......


----------



## realstreet

Congrats on a nice catch...Hope to get a ride out soon so I can get me some. :thumbsup:


----------

